# Remington Expess 870 tunup needed...



## Taxcider (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a Remington Express that needs to be tuned up. From the get go it jammed. The shogun class I took, the teacher said I was short stroking it. But, after he tried it he says it needs to be turned up, maybe replacing some parts. I looked at Wilson but the price is way out of my range, anyone know of some one that does good work that will not cost me an arm and leg?
It's a 1980s model express.

Tia
Taxcider


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

How is it jamming? Is the shell catching after it comes out of the magazine and not lifting into the barrel?

If that is the case, it is probably the action bar lock on the left side of the trigger assembly. They seem to bend in ever so slightly over time and will catch the brass on a case when it comes out of the magazine.

You can either gently bend it out a bit, or hone the edge down a bit with a dremel so the shell doesn't catch.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

where are you located I know a great gunsmith in spearfish SD that does great work for a reasonable price.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

where are you located I know a great gunsmith in spearfish SD that does great work for a reasonable price.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

Tune it like I did.......take it out of the case, go to the gun shop and trade it in on a Benelli, problem solved. Remington Express was the worst gun I've owned. I've had Wingmasters that were great guns but I hated the Express.
I'm going to get slammed by the die hard Remington guys, but I'll never own another one.


----------



## Taxcider (Feb 21, 2008)

I live in the S.F. bayarea.
Tia 
Taxcider


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

So does it hang up the way I described it above?


----------



## Taxcider (Feb 21, 2008)

It seems to load and shoot fine, but doesn't eject the shell correctly.

Tia 
Taxcider


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Not sure about the exact issue you are talking about but if the shell is hanging up and releasing from the extractor before it hits the ejector the problem could be a worn extractor or the chamber needs polishing.

To polish the chamber can be done by putting some steel wool around a dowel and using a drill working it in and out until it is free of any plastic or other debris.
The other issue could be your extractor is simply dirty. Throughly cleaning this area can solve the problem. A good solvent and compressed air and a dental pick should do the trick. The other thing to look at is the ejector itself.

Not sure but I do believe MSDuckman.com has a very good step by step instructions on how to completely disassemble the gun and the bolt etc..


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

Sparky477 said:


> Tune it like I did.......take it out of the case, go to the gun shop and trade it in on a Benelli, problem solved. Remington Express was the worst gun I've owned. I've had Wingmasters that were great guns but I hated the Express.
> I'm going to get slammed by the die hard Remington guys, but I'll never own another one.


Remington's are great guns the 870 has been around for forever you cant beat it. Benelli's are nice guns to but you cant beat the 870 for the reliability and price.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i know what your talking about, mine did the same when i got it, easy fix on the 870
its in the magazine tube, i found the spring is a little tence, it pushes the cyl. head up to hard, makeing it get suck. then it wont eject. mine was due to an over sized plug

i made a new plug out of a dowl rod, and cut off 1 coil of the spring

to make sure thats your problem.
put 1 shell in the magazine
cycle the shell through
when it locks up reach under and try and push ur finger in ( mag tube must be empty ) if you cant easily push in the cyl head. lube it and see if that helps, or just cut out a coil or 2.

you must cycle a shell in because you cant pull your finger out fast as the action, there for the cyl head dont slam forward 

however, if you can push it in easily, then we had different problems


----------

